# Help me name my new smoker...



## phatbac (Jun 29, 2018)

Hello SMF:
As  some of you may know I'm buying a new smoker. I had originally planned on getting a Lang 48 on Patio cart (with stainless racks), but instead i have opted to buy a used Lang 60 Deluxe with char-grill. (like my avatar next to my name)  I am going next weekend to pick it up from the seller. Around my house we like to name things (cars, pets, smokers etc) so i was wondering if anyone had suggestions for naming my smoker. anything you want to come up with is fine but I'm leaning towards a woman's name because the joke is that my smoker is my mistress. 

Here is a pic to give you a better idea....







thanks for any suggestions you have!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## radio (Jun 29, 2018)

Looks like a "Suzy Q" to me, with emphasis on the "Q" :D


----------



## ravenclan (Jun 29, 2018)

Lazy Q, Queen of Q, Big Red, Smoking Red


----------



## phatbac (Jun 29, 2018)

radio said:


> Looks like a "Suzy Q" to me, with emphasis on the "Q" :D



I like that!


ravenclan said:


> Lazy Q, Queen of Q, Big Red, Smoking Red



those are good too!

Thanks!
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 29, 2018)

Lady Leisure

I could think of some others but better put them on here.  :rolleyes:  :D

Warren


----------



## phatbac (Jun 29, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Lady Leisure
> 
> I could think of some others but better put them on here.  :rolleyes:  :D
> 
> Warren


Thanks Warren!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 29, 2018)

Big Bertha

I tend to name all my things after Norse Gods actually..wonder which one would fit the BBQ World..


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 29, 2018)

Boy that is a big jump from a 36 to a 60!
You must be planning some big cooks!
How about "Big Bertha".
Al


----------



## phatbac (Jun 29, 2018)

Ya know my wife suggested big bertha too just don't care for that name is all. I'm ready to do big cooks but probably 80% of the time most of the smoker wont be fully used! I like the luxury of being able to do a big cook and love the fact I'm getting a char grill and i can cold smoke in the warmer box!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jun 29, 2018)

Sha-Mooooh :cool:


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 29, 2018)

How about Biggie Suu-ee <or what ever that sound you do for pigs is. Is it Sou-ee?> ;)


----------



## phatbac (Jun 29, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> Sha-Mooooh :cool:



lol that's just funny Johnny!

Thanks!
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## Farp (Jun 29, 2018)

Barbie-Q


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 29, 2018)

Okay, my mind doesn't quite work like everyone else's. Since she's going to be your mistress and pretty much dominate your free time, female names that pop into my mind are:

Raven
Domina
Lady Q


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jun 29, 2018)

Armored Pleasure


----------



## ristau5741 (Jun 29, 2018)

since probably no one else will suggest it........

Smokey


... I know, I know, I see you all shaking your head...


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jun 29, 2018)

Steely Dan
Party Pit


----------



## bigboberta (Jun 29, 2018)

The Beast


----------



## Faarg (Jun 29, 2018)

I'd go with Kim (like Kardashian) cause she's gonna get dirty and has a lot going on in the back.


----------



## greatfx1959 (Jun 29, 2018)

Iron Maiden?


----------



## zwiller (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## Rings Я Us (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## normonster (Jun 29, 2018)

Chastity. Ie - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chastity_belt


----------



## normonster (Jun 29, 2018)

I'd have to go with C3 though....Colon Cancer Causer.


----------



## phatbac (Jun 29, 2018)

ristau5741 said:


> since probably no one else will suggest it........
> 
> Smokey
> 
> ...



thanks but my grey car is named smokey ( because it had been smoked in for years before i bought it)



zwiller said:


>




My Lang 36 was Black Betty....



normonster said:


> I'd have to go with C3 though....Colon Cancer Causer.



I don't understand...why would it cause colon cancer???


thanks to all the suggestions!
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jun 29, 2018)

:D


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 29, 2018)

Tiny .


----------



## normonster (Jun 29, 2018)

phatbac said:


> ............
> 
> I don't understand...why would it cause colon cancer???
> phatbac (Aaron)



It contributes heavily to the over consumption of red meat which is (I'm pretty sure) thought to cause colon cancer. We'll all be finding out first hand I suppose.


----------



## bbqbrett (Jun 29, 2018)

Well, since you want a ladies type of name and you have a Lang smoker...I suggest you play off of that and name it Elainge.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## xray (Jun 29, 2018)

Large Marge


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 29, 2018)

PB, I go with "Black Betty"


----------



## mike243 (Jun 29, 2018)

Day Vorce if it showed up at my house :D


----------



## zwiller (Jun 29, 2018)

From being on the water guys rename boats with versions IE Black Betty II, III, etc.  On the humorous side, that is one heck of a big smoker and "Mother in Law" comes to mind.  IE I need to throw some wood into...  :D


----------



## phatbac (Jun 29, 2018)

normonster said:


> It contributes heavily to the over consumption of red meat which is (I'm pretty sure) thought to cause colon cancer. We'll all be finding out first hand I suppose.



Red meat does not cause colon cancer. thats crap!


----------



## normonster (Jun 29, 2018)

phatbac said:


> Red meat does not cause colon cancer. thats crap!



Well, apparently there is "strong evidence" that it does (I wont' bother posting any links because who cares), but hey, maybe it's just the Will of God.  Being a meat smoking fanatic, like you, I clearly don't let either one affect my choices.

Anyway, it was a joke.  

You should name that thing Keesha, or Latiffah, or Shanice, or Shaniqua. That's what I meant to type. ;)


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jun 29, 2018)

LangRover


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Jun 29, 2018)

Sunny

Bobby Hebb
"Sunny
Thank you for the smile upon your face
Hmm, sunny
Thank you, thank you for the gleam that shows its grace
You're my spark of nature's fire
You're my sweet complete desire
Sunny one so true, yes, I love you..."


----------



## dcecil (Jun 29, 2018)

Lola


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 30, 2018)

Elvira, Mistress of the dark. 

             or


Puff the magic dragon.

Chris


----------



## phatbac (Jun 30, 2018)

puff the magic dragon is funny!

Thanks to everyone who chimed in with suggestions!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## mowin (Jun 30, 2018)

I named mine after my mom.  
"Elizabeth Ann" .   
I realize your looking for a mistress name, so please don't pick my mom's name.  Lol


----------



## LanceR (Jun 30, 2018)

Good grief, Aaron!  The first thing you need to do before worrying about a name is apply to the Post Office for a zip code for that thing!

After you have that, how about "Wee Beastie"?

And you better put a tongue lock on it or it'll be at my house......


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 30, 2018)

One more "Smoking Mom ma"

Warren


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jul 1, 2018)

My wife suggested Winchester because she thinks it looks like a gun.

George


----------



## laughingpanther (Jul 1, 2018)

Pandora?


----------



## mfatty500 (Jul 1, 2018)

it's ironic that this thread was started on Friday the 29 th, and the guy talking about colon cancer. My dad died on this day 39 years ago from colon cancer, but it hasn't stopped me or my family from eating red meat...


----------



## ravenclan (Jul 2, 2018)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> My wife suggested Winchester because she thinks it looks like a gun.
> 
> George



does look like a pistol..... so Pistol Patty for a name


----------

